# Wood Cookstove



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

We had a resort in the Keweenaw and for about ten years with on power. We had a generator to run the water pump and to have power until 1000. It filled two 250 gal tanks for the next day.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

That is awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------

